
Wells Fargo Increases Fake-Account Estimate 67% to 3.5M - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-31/wells-fargo-increases-fake-account-estimate-67-to-3-5-million
======
systems
top management gives unrealistic targets

clerks respond with mischief

top management turns a blind eye

words get out

top management punish clerks

what a shame

